

Anonymous Hunts Hunter Moore - gnarls_manson
http://betabeat.com/2012/12/anonymous-launches-ophunthunter-to-destroy-hunter-moore-and-his-revenge-porn-empire/

======
jrockway
I find this amusing because I predicted that the whole address thing was just
a publicity stunt:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4848528>

This could be too. It sounds just a little too convenient for something to be
getting this much media attention on its own.

------
DigitalSea
I find it amusing that the likes of Anonymous are going on about protecting
people from abuse and whatnot when they've done some pretty questionable
things themselves, especially some of their 4Chan members who have victimised
completely innocent people all because they either got annoyed by someone or
just didn't like them. I'm not sure if it was Anonymous that was involved in
the whole 2009 Boxxy scandal, but it wouldn't surprise me.

While I think Hunter Moore is a sick twisted dude, I hardly see what
publishing an already public address achieves here.

~~~
bunderbunder
There isn't really any irony there; it's a direct consequence of the nature of
Anonymous.

It's a mistake to attribute any sort of persistent ideology or identity to
Anonymous, because Anonymous isn't really a persistent movement or
organization. It's really just a label that people often choose to adopt when
rallying together anonymously over the Internet. There's absolutely nothing
stopping people from using the label for whatever hacktivist cause they want
to advance. . . but there's also absolutely nothing stopping people from using
it for whatever immature or antisocial behavior they want to get involved in.

